# Great Interconnect Deal 4 DIY'ers



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=89_117_122_126&products_id=609

This looks a great deal and I would highly recommended Kevin at DIY Cable to do business with.


----------

